# Maisie Moo - 6 weeks



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just back from our visit to see our little pup Maisie. We are collecting her 2 weeks today - wish we could have brought her home today!!!  Sooo excited though


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Aww she's lovely!! That little black one is rather cute too  I'm sure the 2 weeks will fly by xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhh Victoria .. I love that feeling of hugging your new puppy for the first time, warning it is addictive, Maisy will have a friend within the next few years .. you will enjoy her so much. She is lovely and only 2 weeks to get serious puppy shopping done, come on get shopping, any excuse


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

She is a beautiful colour. My little girl is 10 weeks today and puppy cuddles are fab the next 2 weeks will fly by


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Aaah she is gorgoeus. Hello to another Maisie!!! the last two weeks really does fly!! it only seems like yesterday since we brought her home and she has been here for 4 weeks. cant wait to see more pics of her when she gets home


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh she is just gorgeous!! It s so exciting getting a new puppy and shopping for a new puppy is loads of fun too.Is that a little roan in the litter too.so cute!


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yes Mandy, Ruby had a couple of chocolate roans but they are boys and we'd already decided on a girl. When we visited today they said they could have sold our Maisie 20 times over as her colour is so golden. Glad we got in there first, she is a doll, we love her so much already! xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to you and your Maisie from me and my Maisie ....you must be counting the days till you get her. This forum is full of friendly advice, I'm sure you'll enjoy using it.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, she's a cutie. Nice name too. I found a photo of Rosie on her first day home, curled up on top of my feet. It brought back such lovely memories! Enjoy it and take loads of pictures. Before you know it, they're great hulking beasts and you can't imagine how they could ever have fitted on your feet.


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

We pick up Little Flo in 2 weeks too!! I don't know how we are going to make the time go by quickly!! Flo is cream and also a little cuttie!!
Wendy and Little Flo x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

just so adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

wendy diane said:


> We pick up Little Flo in 2 weeks too!! I don't know how we are going to make the time go by quickly!! Flo is cream and also a little cuttie!!
> Wendy and Little Flo x


Flo is a great name and one that we thought about. Thought Maisie just suited her somehow though. Oh good, someone else has 2 weeks to wait also, i'm not alone! Done most of my puppy shopping - have even got my easidri towel on order. Just deciding whether to make the leap and buy a Les Poochs gold coat grabber aaarrrgggh so expensive!!!  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not long now, it'll fly by, your face says it all .x


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

I know... kid in a sweet shop springs to mind!! x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Maisie is so cute,i love her golden colour and her matching colour nose,and those green/hazel eyes are just beautiful! Bet you cant wait,i along with many other future cockapoo owners on here have a bit of a longer wait than you(4-5 weeks or longer!!) and i wish i only had to wait 2 weeks! x


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

What a gorgeous little sweetheart your Maisie looks-you will be a seasoned puppy mummy by the time we are bringing home our JD babies!-2 weeks will soon be gone(I hope)x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I love the fact that they all have wet muzzles, had they just had something really yummy to eat/drink?

Julia x


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Adorable but, how could you leave the other 3 behind lol....Maisie same colour as our two, beautiful....

Bet you get another one soon


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

i've already told hubby that there will probably be another one coming along next year - he wasn't very impressed but understands he does not have a say! Hoping to get one of Jukee Doodles wonderful chocolate roan babies next!!! Yes Julia, think they'd all had their heads in the water bowl as it was such a warm day. Well, i'm 1 day closer now hee he xx


----------

